# HALTI - Love it



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't know how you feel about the Halti. I've read mixed reviews, but I just wanted to tell my experience. Charlie was not walking well AT ALL. He was doing OK but when we got snow that set him off....that and diesel fuel trucks.
Anyway he used to thrash, pull and bite when walking. We bought the Halti and didn't have that much faith that it would work. When I first put it on he freaked out...just like the first time with a regular collar. I walked around the house at first giviing lots of treats. The next day we ventured outside and I swear it was a different dog. He didn't pull one bit. He kept his head up and walked right beside me. Every once in a while he would try to get it off while walking but I quickly diverted his attention with a treat. I know it didn't work for some but for me it's an armsaver.....LOL


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

That's awesome!!! Congratulations!!!! That's the kind of story Halti likes to use in their booklet - lol. we use the halti with charlie too and i love it. but he still pulls, he's totally immune to any sort of pain or discomfort. I just like it because it gives me so much more control over him. I'm still never sure if i've got it on right, though! I always feel like i must be doing it wrong.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Tools like the Halti and the Gentle Leader can be extremely useful. Several years ago, I enjoyed success with a young, willful female Golden foster dog by using the Gentle Leader to calm things down for our daily walks.

As I saw how she was transformed before my eyes, I had to regret not coming up with this invention myself!

A year later, I read an interesting article about head halters and dogs. It was written by Suzanne Clothier, someone I deeply respect. If you're using a head halter with your dog, or are considering the use of a head halter, I encourage you to read it. The article is not a negatively written piece that condemns head halters; instead, it's an essay that approaches these tools from an experienced perspective.

The following link takes you to the Articles page. The article is called "Problems with Head Halters."

Articles Menu


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

:wave: I think the halti works on most dogs, it's really a great tool! We've used the Gentle Leader Headcollar on Kia since she was about one and we've been using it on Lila as well. Kia was always amazing with the headcollar, not pulling one bit (Lila tries to pull even on this). The only thing about the Gentle Leader that I don't like is that it started leaving impression on Kia's nose and it started bothering her - so now we've been using the Gentle Leader Body Harness which is also very effective.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey if it works for you, that's wonderful. I don't like them, but I am all for anything that works for a given dog!


----------



## Golden parent (Mar 4, 2007)

If you read the post "Questions Re: collars in obedience class"...skip over this...I am posting the same on both threads.

We really found the gentle leader helpful. We tried everything to keep our goldens from pulling. They each went through a phase where they were out of control on walks- pulling and weaving all over the place. It made walking them truly exhausting. After working with them on the gentle leader, they are under control and our walks are much more enjoyable. They did paw the leader to try to remove it initially, but they just have to get used to it. Once they do (about 4-5 walks), they stop pulling and....get this...walk with you! It works by hooking the leash under their snout instead of on the collar. That way, when they try to pull, they pull their whole head sideways. The fact that our walks are no longer a mobile wrestling match make us walk our dogs MORE OFTEN which is better for all of us. After a while you can phase them out. As a puppy, they like to test you now and again...so we occasionally put them back on as reminders.

The only thing I dislike about the gentle leader is the appearance. It looks a bit like a muzzle, and does frighten some people initially. As a side note, we looked at the haltee, but personally found the construction poor and more cumbersome to work with. However, we have friends that swear by their Haltee....so to each their own.


----------

